# '06 LS Siena



## price042 (Oct 8, 2006)

Hey guys,

Well I'm still looking around for my first road bike. As you probably read in my other post, I'm still thinking about going with the Teramo, but unfortunately the only dealer that has one in stock is not willing to budge on the price($3199). Someone also suggested that if I liked the ride of the Teramo, then I should also check out the LS Siena. After looking around, I found a dealer who has an '06 LS Siena with full Ultegra on sale for $3099. I've compared the geometry on the two bikes and they are very similar. The only issue is that I probably won't be able to make it down there for a test ride, but if it handles like the Teramo, then it just might fit the bill. My folks will be driving through that area later this week and would be picking it up. Even though I won't be able to be there in person, I have my measurements from a professional fitting that they could use to dial everything in. So those of you who own or have ridden one; what are your thoughts on the bike and how does she perform in different riding scenarios: short rides, long rides(40+ miles), tackling hills, on the flats, at different speeds? Also, how comfortable is she on a longer ride? I'm thinking about going for it, but would like your opinions first. 

Thanks a bunch and happy riding!


----------



## wheezer (Sep 21, 2004)

we bought exactly that bike for my wife a fe wmonths ago. she has been thrilled with it and it's definitely upped her game. it has the same diamond shaped TT as the ghisallo. i haven't ridden it myself but i can tell you that she's nuts about it.


----------

